# Wo steckt Britt Hagedorn?



## No51 (14 Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe lange nichts mehr von Britt gesehen.

Wo steck sie?

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Aug. 2011)

Schwanger​


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Aug. 2011)

wenn ich mal hoch rechne , sollte das Kind so gut wie da sein 
Am 1 Febr. sagte sie „Ja, es stimmt, ich bin wieder schwanger. Im 4. Monat!!!


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

verkaufsfernsehen sieht man sie


----------



## patrick86 (11 Juli 2013)

sie macht glaub diese woche ihre letzte talkshow..


----------



## Salazar30 (14 Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist die auf HSE24 zusehen ( Diät show ).


----------

